# BEWARE, UBER IS LISTENING IN ON YOUR RIDE!



## Nate

All drivers should know that Uber is listening in on your rides! I have proof if anyone wants to know.

This is illegal and unethical and they can get screwed because of it.... unless you can show me in the Terms where they make this known.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Big Foober hears, sees, and knows all. They are the ultimate control freak...on steroids.


----------



## Nate

Yes, but the problem with that is it is not in the Terms. Its illegall to do this unless both driver and ridet agree to it.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur

Nate said:


> Yes, but the problem with that is it is not in the Terms. Its illegall to do this unless both driver and ridet agree to it.


But the problem is that logging in and working are essentially agreeing to all of Uber's terms. It's like signing a contract, unless they offer some way to opt out of one point of the contract, like they did Nov. 21st with the clause that says you agree not to sue them in a class action suit. Otherwise, all the other terms apply when you log in and work.


----------



## Nate

Its not in the contract.

As far as I know it is illegal to listen in or record a conversation unless the parties all agree to it.

Are you saying that if I log in to the platform then they can do whatever they want?! Thats new to me.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur

Nate said:


> I have absolute proof that could take them down.


I've warned people repeatedly, and most just presume it's tinfoil. The app is automated in every way. No one is listening in the moment, though they surely could. What is likely happening is All fares are recorded to a cloud for retrieval if necessary. Then, like when a gas station erases all it's video footage at the end of the week, Uber dumps the data when they're no issues that arise and they start over again. That's my theory, anyhow.

But the dopey AI is always listening for keywords. Part of it is to match you with other demographics that are similar to make for a better experience for the customers.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur

Nate said:


> Its not in the contract.
> 
> As far as I know it is illegal to listen in or record a conversation unless the parties all agree to it.
> 
> Are you saying that if I log in to the platform then they can do whatever they want?! Thats new to me.


It was in the contract from this summer. If it's gone from the new one, that's news to me.

But, the riders agree when they log in, too. If the driver and the rider agree to be recorded by logging into the app and using it, it would be very hard to defy such action in a court because both parties agreed.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur

Also, I have no doubt they record video and audio. This would literally make Uber corporate's team of lawyers a fly on the window of your car in case any liability issues arise and they want to defend themselves.


----------



## Nate

Please show me in the Terms where this is brought to our attention.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur

Nate said:


> Please show me in the Terms where this is brought to our attention.


I haven't gone through the new TOS. If you have, and it's not there, I take your word for it. It was in the last version, though.


----------



## Nate

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> I haven't gone through the new TOS. If you have, and it's not there, I take your word for it. It was in the last version, though.


Did it actually say they could record audio or listen in?


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur

Nate said:


> Did it actually say they could record audio or listen in?


It was more vague, as I recall, and simply said "record."

Also, it can and will listen even when you aren't logged in listening to phone calls or whatever is within reach of the microphone.

Look at the startup of the app, it quietly reveals the scheme. It's a mockery, the whole scheme is running on an AI automated system. Those are little synapse for this AI brain and every turn they take is another data point it collects and stores to cross-reference drivers and riders.

They're probably selling the information, too. Data is a goldmine for marketers and corporations looking to sell crap to particular demographics.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur

Nate said:


> All drivers should know that Uber is listening in on your rides! I have proof if anyone wants to know.
> .


What is your proof? And it's a matter of state statute whether or not it's illegal. In North Carolina you can record with only a single party aware. Other states are more strict.


----------



## Nate

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> It was more vague, as I recall, and simply said "record."
> 
> Also, it can and will listen even when you aren't logged in listening to phone calls or whatever is within reach of the microphone.
> 
> Look at the startup of the app, it quietly reveals the scheme. It's a mockery, the whole scheme is running on an AI automated system. Those are little synapse for this AI brain and every turn they take is another data point it collects and stores to cross-reference drivers and riders.
> 
> They're probably selling the information, too. Data is a goldmine for marketers and corporations looking to sell crap to particular demographics.


If you can show me in the TERMS OR AGREEMENT where I signed to this then I will let it go.


----------



## Nate

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> What is your proof? And it's a matter of state statute whether or not it's illegal. In North Carolina you can record with only a single party aware. Other states are more strict.


In SC both parties must agree.

My proof is quite a long story. I will post next...


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur

Nate said:


> If you can show me in the TERMS OR AGREEMENT where I signed to this then I will let it go.


I'm not trying to get you to let it go. I am just sharing what I've noticed about how it operates. Uber is one of the sleaziest corporations on the planet.

What made you notice they're recording, though?


----------



## Tnasty

Fuber is run by scumbags and it isn't just Travis,am not surprised.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Nate said:


> So I made sure the ride was ended, pulled my vehicle over, got out and approached him as he laughed at me and called me more names. When I got to his face I shoved hom with my hands and he lost his ballance and hit the ground.


You assaulted him. With the pax having witnesses around you got deactivated. I didn't even read any more of your post when you admitted you shoved him to the ground. Im sure the pax that you pushed down to the ground is experiencing severe neck and back pain. Don't be surprised in a couple weeks if you get served with a subpoena requesting you to take a deposition. I have a feeling that this isn't going away anytime soon. And since you ended the ride you're on your own.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Nate said:


> A push is hardly an assault. He attacked my property and threatened me. I believe I am in the right to defend. Thats the law.


You are absolutely correct about you have every right to defend yourself. However your post clearly states that the immediate threat was gone. In fact you posted you drove your vehicle to pull over, exited your vehicle and approached him. You need to brush up on your law a little bit. Do you know that even spitting on a person is an assault?


----------



## steveK2016

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You assaulted him. With the pax having witnesses around you got deactivated. I didn't even read any more of your post when you admitted you shoved him to the ground. Im sure the pax that you pushed down to the ground is experiencing severe neck and back pain. Don't be surprised in a couple weeks if you get served with a subpoena requesting you to take a deposition. I have a feeling that this isn't going away anytime soon. And since you ended the ride you're on your own.


Yea, it doesn't matter what the pax says. He was out of the vehicle and Nate approached him and put hands on him first.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> You are absolutely correct about you have every right to defend yourself. However your post clearly states that the immediate threat was gone. In fact you posted you drove your vehicle to pull over, exited your vehicle and approached him. You need to brush up on your law a little bit. Do you know that even spitting on a person is an assault?


In some states throwing anything at someone else, be it a water bottle or even the water inside the bottle, can be considered assault.

Pushing someone to the ground absolutely isn't even a question: that is a physical assault. If the guy threw a punch at you and you pushed him to the ground, that's self defense but from what Nate describes, that is absolutely not self defense.


----------



## Buddywannaride

Just bash Uber the whole ride. Explain the upfront fare ripoff/scam. Beg the pax to use Lyft next time.


----------



## Geno71

Was the story edited out by OP? I see couple of quotes but not the actual story...


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber and the N.S.A. get more use of my phone than I do !
They should pay 1/2 of the bill !


----------



## Do tell

Nate said:


> All drivers should know that Uber is listening in on your rides! I have proof if anyone wants to know.
> 
> This is illegal and unethical and they can get screwed because of it.... unless you can show me in the Terms where they make this known.


If it really bothers you,get an android phone and turn off all permissions except GPS.If that's not enough for you,just smash your phone.LOL


----------



## KarmaKool

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You are absolutely correct about you have every right to defend yourself. However your post clearly states that the immediate threat was gone. In fact you posted you drove your vehicle to pull over, exited your vehicle and approached him. You need to brush up on your law a little bit. Do you know that even spitting on a person is an assault?


Or you could just watch Judge Judy....the above statement are common sense.


----------



## KarmaKool

Do tell said:


> If it really bothers you,get an android phone and turn off all permissions except GPS.If that's not enough for you,just smash your phone.LOL


I was speeding one day, enroute to pick up the fare, and the app told me how fast I was going....
A big red circle w 80 mph in the middle w a loud beeping!


----------



## KarmaKool

Do tell said:


> If it really bothers you,get an android phone and turn off all permissions except GPS.If that's not enough for you,just smash your phone.LOL


You can't turn them all off if you want to drive,....


----------



## Do tell

KarmaKool said:


> You can't turn them all off if you want to drive,....


When I was driving,I turned off all permissions except GPS.The app worked fine.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

KarmaKool said:


> Or you could just watch Judge Judy....the above statement are common sense.


No way! Judge Judy reminds me too much of my mom.


----------



## Chicago Blues

Nate said:


> All drivers should know that Uber is listening in on your rides! I have proof if anyone wants to know.
> 
> This is illegal and unethical and they can get screwed because of it.... unless you can show me in the Terms where they make this known.


What is the proof?


----------



## d0n

Huh, what proof do you have of this?


----------



## Bean

I just checked the permissions on the Driver and Rider app on my phone. For both of them the only permission allowed is location. I've never revoked any permissions for either and have been driving for months so as far as I can tell OP is just spreading FUD.

Also, if all of our rides were being recorded, even if it was just audio, these app's data use would be significantly higher.


----------



## d0n

Bean said:


> I just checked the permissions on the Driver and Rider app on my phone. For both of them the only permission allowed is location. I've never revoked any permissions for either and have been driving for months so as far as I can tell OP is just spreading FUD.
> 
> Also, if all of our rides were being recorded, even if it was just audio, these app's data use would be significantly higher.


They are only allowed to record calls and messages, anything else is a violation of your privacy which entitles the OP to a ton of money.

Also audio recording has taken a new step into simple hex or binary turned to audio via robot speech, you do not need full audio size on record to know it's coming out, compliments of badBIOS.


----------



## vesolehome

you sound a little paranoid.


----------



## Bean

d0n said:


> They are only allowed to record calls and messages...


Pfff, NSA is doing that already..


----------



## DarwinBlake5002

I can also confirm that they're indeed "listening" but not through the phone. They're getting passengers to ask specific questions and getting them to write in the driver's responses.


----------



## Pfinder

I doubt it....or else I'd have been deactivated a long time ago. I am always driving around screaming FU Uber all day long


----------



## UberChicago80

No fighting with pax please


----------



## Strange Fruit

Nate said:


> All drivers should know that Uber is listening in on your rides! I have proof if anyone wants to know.
> 
> This is illegal and unethical and they can get screwed because of it.... unless you can show me in the Terms where they make this known.


Without reading the rest of the thread, can I just say
Yes, we all want proof. We all want to know. It's more than just a little interesting, don't you think. 
I always assumed they might if they could, but I haven't granted "record audio" permission on my Android yet, so maybe he's talking iPhone?


----------



## Strange Fruit

Pfinder said:


> I doubt it....or else I'd have been deactivated a long time ago. I am always driving around screaming FU Uber all day long


He didn't say they were listneing to each and every car all day every day. That would take so many listeners. If they did it, it would just be good to have as evidence if anything happened. None of us is so special they'll start personally spying on yr audio. There are so many 100ks of drivers. C'mon.


----------



## Strange Fruit

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> It was more vague, as I recall, and simply said "record."
> 
> Also, it can and will listen even when you aren't logged in listening to phone calls or whatever is within reach of the microphone.
> 
> Look at the startup of the app, it quietly reveals the scheme. It's a mockery, the whole scheme is running on an AI automated system. Those are little synapse for this AI brain and every turn they take is another data point it collects and stores to cross-reference drivers and riders.
> 
> They're probably selling the information, too. Data is a goldmine for marketers and corporations looking to sell crap to particular demographics.


My app start up doesn't reveal a scheme. It just shows their logo, then the home screen appears. What do you see?


----------



## tirebiter

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Then, like when a gas station erases all it's video footage at the end of the week, Uber dumps the data when they're no issues that arise and they start over again.


Aw, how cute: You think they ever erase that!

When you launch the app, it starts recording the sound in your car until you turn it off.
(At least, pretty sure it only records while the app is turned on.)
It is not just while on trips or something. And yes they record any calls on the phone.
This recording is stored in perpetuity in the cloud for whatever purpose Uber wants.
It may eventually be taken offline and stored in an archive for slower retrieval.
It is never actually erased.


----------



## tirebiter

Nate said:


> In SC both parties must agree.


It varies by state, but I suspect there is some fine print in both the driver and rider agreement (amended) that says you are agreeing.

On the other hand, Uber is known for it's general theory that laws don't apply to them.

Here's another legal theory for you,, for fun. It is not Uber that's breaking the recording law,
it's the driver. The driver is the one who failed to inform the pax that they were being recorded
by the app that the driver knowingly chose to use when picking up the pax.
Drivers are independent contractors, after all.


----------



## Bean

Even if they were recording, and it's in the ToS (so far no proof of either), than the pax agreed to the ToS as well and thus to being recorded. So there's no driver liability since the pax agreed to being recorded.


----------



## Blackcab

Do u guys really believe they do this. I can understand recording phone calls. But everything else seems farfetched. I could be wrong (I never thought people would pay a complete stranger to pick them up in a personal vehicle). If it was true media would have been all over it.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur

Blackcab said:


> Do u guys really believe they do this. I can understand recording phone calls. But everything else seems farfetched. I could be wrong (I never thought people would pay a complete stranger to pick them up in a personal vehicle). If it was true media would have been all over it.


It's called asset protection. Drivers are essentially operating with no direct oversight, but the liability potential for a billion dollar company is huge. Additionally, there are countless fares running 24/7 across the globe.

The benefit to having a video recording of anything happening is enormous. It completely eliminates any potential scams drivers or riders attempt to pull, and can give them inside information related to any legitimate claims made related to accidents or incidents.

It's the exact reason why gas stations record their premises. It's cheap, easy, and gives them clear evidence of what happens in an situation that may arise.


----------



## Hillsy

Would not surprize me that they could listen but would they really be bothered?


----------



## vesolehome

Strange Fruit said:


> Without reading the rest of the thread, can I just say
> Yes, we all want proof. We all want to know. It's more than just a little interesting, don't you think.
> I always assumed they might if they could, but I haven't granted "record audio" permission on my Android yet, so maybe he's talking iPhone?


I'm sure it's in the terms but I never looked, but they monitor our driving. Have you noticed the breaking and accelerating report? If they are using GPS to monitor how we drive, they can tap into anything (camera/mic) through the app that they choose. I'm sure they're not looking for a clas action suit and it seems a tad conspiracy theory to think they are, but then again, I didn't know they'd be watching me drive through their navigation either. I guess I should read those terms.


----------



## ZREXMike

Pfinder said:


> I doubt it....or else I'd have been deactivated a long time ago. I am always driving around screaming FU Uber all day long


LOL!


----------



## Bean

vesolehome said:


> If they are using GPS to monitor how we drive, they can tap into anything (camera/mic) through the app that they choose.


Actually no, they can't. At least not on android unless perhaps you've rooted your phone. Android doesn't work like a PC where any software can access any hardware. Android puts apps into a "sandbox". Unless the user gives permissions, access to the camera, microphone etc are not in the app's sandbox.

If there was an exploit that gave an app access to things without permissions being set there would be an absolute shitstorm all over the news about Google's lack of security and you'd have a LOT more to worry about than what Uber is doing with such exploits. We would be talking about fake versions of Pokemon emptying out your bank account.

This whole discussion is loonytoons.


----------



## Blackcab

Bean said:


> Actually no, they can't. At least not on android unless perhaps you've rooted your phone. Android doesn't work like a PC where any software can access any hardware. Android puts apps into a "sandbox". Unless the user gives permissions, access to the camera, microphone etc are not in the app's sandbox.
> 
> If there was an exploit that gave an app access to things without permissions being set there would be an absolute shitstorm all over the news about Google's lack of security and you'd have a LOT more to worry about than what Uber is doing with such exploits. We would be talking about fake versions of Pokemon emptying out your bank account.
> 
> This whole discussion is loonytoons.


Thank you.


----------



## tirebiter

ZREXMike said:


> LOL!


LOL so I'm not the only one cussing at the phone and screaming all the time!


----------



## tirebiter

Bean said:


> Android puts apps into a "sandbox". Unless the user gives permissions, access to the camera, microphone etc are not in the app's sandbox.


Umm, an update a while back on Android required a new permission: Microphone.
I could have sworn Uber even explained that it was for monitoring you.
You know, for safety and all.

I don't think they are videoing you, just audio recording. But I believe it also has
permission to access the camera; this is because of the new sign on -- when you try
to go online, it wants to take a snapshot for facial recognition to see if you're the
right driver on the account. This part was definitely in the newspapers, and has
been confirmed by plenty of drivers. (They're not doing it to everyone all the time.
They have not asked for my snapshot yet. I hope they only do it to suspicious accounts,
because it apparently is a real pain in the ass to go Offline/Online with this enabled.)


----------



## fml

If this is true, I'm amazed they haven't deactivated me. I ALWAYS bash Uber when a pax asks me how I like driving for them unless I know it is an Uber employee.


----------



## vesolehome

Bean said:


> Actually no, they can't. At least not on android unless perhaps you've rooted your phone. Android doesn't work like a PC where any software can access any hardware. Android puts apps into a "sandbox". Unless the user gives permissions, access to the camera, microphone etc are not in the app's sandbox.
> 
> If there was an exploit that gave an app access to things without permissions being set there would be an absolute shitstorm all over the news about Google's lack of security and you'd have a LOT more to worry about than what Uber is doing with such exploits. We would be talking about fake versions of Pokemon emptying out your bank account.
> 
> This whole discussion is loonytoons.


Do you really believe that?

Is Uber providing you a driver report each day you drive?


----------



## twinwillow

Uber="Big Brother"


----------



## Graham_DC

twinwillow said:


> Uber="Big Brother"


Uber= "The New Google"


----------



## Do tell

Bean said:


> Actually no, they can't. At least not on android unless perhaps you've rooted your phone. Android doesn't work like a PC where any software can access any hardware. Android puts apps into a "sandbox". Unless the user gives permissions, access to the camera, microphone etc are not in the app's sandbox.
> 
> If there was an exploit that gave an app access to things without permissions being set there would be an absolute shitstorm all over the news about Google's lack of security and you'd have a LOT more to worry about than what Uber is doing with such exploits. We would be talking about fake versions of Pokemon emptying out your bank account.
> 
> This whole discussion is loonytoons.


----------



## Strange Fruit

vesolehome said:


> I'm sure it's in the terms but I never looked, but they monitor our driving. Have you noticed the breaking and accelerating report? If they are using GPS to monitor how we drive, they can tap into anything (camera/mic) through the app that they choose. I'm sure they're not looking for a clas action suit and it seems a tad conspiracy theory to think they are, but then again, I didn't know they'd be watching me drive through their navigation either. I guess I should read those terms.


What you say is illogical, and not true. They use GPS to monitor how we drive, not audio recording. ON Android, you must grant individual permissions for an app to use certain hardware. Audio recording isn't one of them on the Android app. They have to use GPS for the app to even work. That's how it follows us around. What does it have to do with "they can tap into anything". And recording audio isn't a "conspiracy theory". It has no conspiring, or are you one of those peopel that thinks that phrase means "stuff behind the scenes that isn't true". It doesn't. If they want to use the mic on Android, the user has to grant the permission. That's just how it works.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Yawn...

Paranoia is so much fun! (Verbal irony)


----------



## Trafficat

tirebiter said:


> Umm, an update a while back on Android required a new permission: Microphone.
> I could have sworn Uber even explained that it was for monitoring you.
> You know, for safety and all.
> 
> I don't think they are videoing you, just audio recording. But I believe it also has
> permission to access the camera; this is because of the new sign on -- when you try
> to go online, it wants to take a snapshot for facial recognition to see if you're the
> right driver on the account. This part was definitely in the newspapers, and has
> been confirmed by plenty of drivers. (They're not doing it to everyone all the time.
> They have not asked for my snapshot yet. I hope they only do it to suspicious accounts,
> because it apparently is a real pain in the ass to go Offline/Online with this enabled.)


I've had to verify my face twice in the last 2 months.


----------



## Trafficat

KarmaKool said:


> I was speeding one day, enroute to pick up the fare, and the app told me how fast I was going....
> A big red circle w 80 mph in the middle w a loud beeping!


Are you sure it was the Uber app?

Are you by chance using Waze? Could it have been that?

Because I've hit 80 while using Waze and it gave me a warning. But this never happened to me while using google maps+Uber.

Be aware that Uber says they will disconnect any driver who exceeds 100 mph. I would be curious to know if any driver has exceeded 100 mph with the app on and kept being able to drive to tell about it. It is possible that Uber only disconnects drivers with speeding tickets for 100mph over or perhaps pax complaints of 100+ mph speeds. But I am curious as to whether merely driving that fast could get you the boot.

Any adventurous Uber volunteers wanna try it out at the track and see if you get fired?


----------



## NPRUber

I only read a few of the "theories" on this thread and could care less if they listen, only thing I care about is if they are recording all this shit, I want some reimbursement for my data plan they are using up.


----------



## Do tell

NPRUber said:


> I only read a few of the "theories" on this thread and could care less if they listen, only thing I care about is if they are recording all this shit, I want some reimbursement for my data plan they are using up.


With sarcasm,they ARE recording everything.Just ask Eric Snowden.LOL


----------



## Lissetti

KarmaKool said:


> I was speeding one day, enroute to pick up the fare, and the app told me how fast I was going....
> A big red circle w 80 mph in the middle w a loud beeping!


You sure you didn't have Waze running in the background? Waze will do that independent of the Uber app.


----------



## BeantownZombie

Idk how true this whole Uber records you thing is. If it is true then I should have been deactivated months ago. Me and my riders are always talking shit about uber


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

Nate said:


> All drivers should know that Uber is listening in on your rides! I have proof if anyone wants to know.


As she said in the movie "Bad Santa", Prove it!


----------



## Strange Fruit

Do tell said:


> With sarcasm,they ARE recording everything.Just ask Eric Snowden.LOL


Wrong THEY.


Lissetti said:


> You sure you didn't have Waze running in the background? Waze will do that independent of the Uber app.


Uber did that to me many months ago when I hit 82. I've hit 82 since then with no problem, but others say it is now at 85. 82 doesn't look that fast when others are doing it too. But it's at the upper limit. I never go 85. I don't want that red flag, cuz it's a red flag. (haha, get it). REally, I don't think pax notices when other cars are keeping up, but a little red flag with a noise isn't so good. And I was wondering if it popped up on thier screen too. Try it. Go 85 and see if you get the flag. It's while their is a pax, not when yr driving alone. Uber never mentioned it to me. I almost thought I was making up the memory until others reported it.


----------



## freddieman

i highly doubt they record the audio. 

can someone give some type of proof?

can't u just put some tape over the mic of ur phone? 

somebody please reply with any proof.


----------



## Bean

In my market the speed limit thing is only 80mph and I can certainly confirm that one is true. I've hit that many times going over long bridges in the middle of the night. That's a feature of the Uber Driver app. The app needs the Location permission to use GPS so they absolutely track your location and with that can determine your speed.
Do they store that data into a massive database? Yes! They have to in order to pay us. They may even sell that data. But none of that means they can or are recording audio, video or anything else.


----------



## thepanttherlady

Trafficat said:


> I've had to verify my face twice in the last 2 months.


They get me Every. Flipping. Time. I. Drive. and sometimes several times a night. Pisses me off.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Nate said:


> All drivers should know that Uber is listening in on your rides! I have proof if anyone wants to know.
> 
> This is illegal and unethical and they can get screwed because of it.... unless you can show me in the Terms where they make this known.


It requires consent, perhaps you inadvertantly gave them consent, and it's probably in the fine print.

disable your microphone, ( this was easy to do with Iphone4, don't know about latest versions, for Android, download Microphone Block - antimalware app ).

This explains why I've been getting those "how do you like uber" surveys, good gawd, I've been complaining about the rate a lot, these days. I'm going to download that app.

3 years ago, when I signed up the gave me an Iphone4, an Uber app dedicated phone, and when logging in, I remember a window popped up asking if I would consent to turning on the microphone, of course I rejected this. Also, put a piece of tape on your camera, DO NOT TRUST UBER!!!!!


----------



## Oscar Levant

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> But the problem is that logging in and working are essentially agreeing to all of Uber's terms. It's like signing a contract, unless they offer some way to opt out of one point of the contract, like they did Nov. 21st with the clause that says you agree not to sue them in a class action suit. Otherwise, all the other terms apply when you log in and work.


I doubt they can make listening to you while you drive a rider a condition of contract? 
Lawyers want to chime in?


----------



## Do tell

thepanttherlady said:


> They get me Every. Flipping. Time. I. Drive. and sometimes several times a night. Pisses me off.


There are tricks around that.I'll never give face recognition photos to Microsoft.


----------



## Do tell

thepanttherlady said:


> They get me Every. Flipping. Time. I. Drive. and sometimes several times a night. Pisses me off.


The people at Microsoft are laughing,saying this girl is cute.Let's get her to give us another photo.LOL


----------



## Oscar Levant

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> It was in the contract from this summer. If it's gone from the new one, that's news to me.
> 
> But, the riders agree when they log in, too. If the driver and the rider agree to be recorded by logging into the app and using it, it would be very hard to defy such action in a court because both parties agreed.


Wait a minute, you mean they make it a condition of contract? If you dont' agree, you don't get activated?


----------



## Oscar Levant

Android users, go to google play and download Microphone Block - Anti-malware, you can turn mic on and off, easy. 
I think Iphone has this feature built in.


----------



## thepanttherlady

Do tell said:


> There are tricks around that.I'll never give face recognition photos to Microsoft.


You should see the faces I make. Probably the reason I keep getting the requests...lol!


----------



## Do tell

Oscar Levant said:


> Android users, go to google play and download Microphone Block - Anti-malware, you can turn mic on and off, easy.
> I think Iphone has this feature built in.


No need to download another app.It's already built in the Android software.Just go under all apps,pick an app,check permissions.


----------



## Do tell

thepanttherlady said:


> You should see the faces I make. Probably the reason I keep getting the requests...lol!


You can always personal message me with your photos ;-) nudge nudge LOL


----------



## Oscar Levant

Do tell said:


> No need to download another app.It's already built in the Android software.Just go under all apps,pick an app,check permissions.


I just did, and under Uber App, permissions doesn't include the microphone, apparently ( though it does include the camera) I did not give them permission somewhere down the line. So, without that, they are listening illegally. I say download the app and play it safe. I put a tape over the camera, unless they want to take a photo of my face ( which sucks, but what can one do? what is the hack people keep mentioning? )


----------



## Do tell

Oscar Levant said:


> I just did, and under Uber App, permissions doesn't include the microphone, apparently ( though it does include the camera) I did not give them permission somewhere down the line. So, without that, they are listening illegally. I say download the app and play it safe. I put a tape over the camera, unless they want to take a photo of my face ( which sucks, but what can one do? what is the hack people keep mentioning? )


Oh okay,I have a Google phone so it's in my software.If you're going to use Android,buy a Google phone.Don't buy from Verizon Sprint T-Mobile or whatever service provider.Buy your phone unlocked off the internet and then bring it to your provider to activate.Pure Google with no bloatware.


----------



## mghtyred

We all signed off on the EULA. There's nothing you can do now.


----------



## Lissetti

Strange Fruit said:


> Wrong THEY.
> 
> Uber did that to me many months ago when I hit 82. I've hit 82 since then with no problem, but others say it is now at 85. 82 doesn't look that fast when others are doing it too. But it's at the upper limit. I never go 85. I don't want that red flag, cuz it's a red flag. (haha, get it). REally, I don't think pax notices when other cars are keeping up, but a little red flag with a noise isn't so good. And I was wondering if it popped up on thier screen too. Try it. Go 85 and see if you get the flag. It's while their is a pax, not when yr driving alone. Uber never mentioned it to me. I almost thought I was making up the memory until others reported it.


 LOL I drive the littlest Prius. The C2. I don't think it can hit 85 and if it did it would probably get a little squirrelly. I'll have to take your word for it.


----------



## Trebor

Nate said:


> Its not in the contract.
> 
> As far as I know it is illegal to listen in or record a conversation unless the parties all agree to it.
> 
> Are you saying that if I log in to the platform then they can do whatever they want?! Thats new to me.


Depends on your state. My state is a one party consent. Stop being paranoid btw. It will make you go crazy. Also, who cares if Uber is recording you. You should not be saying anything questionable anyways. YOU ARE IN CUSTOMER SERVICE.


----------



## Trafficat

Trebor said:


> Depends on your state. My state is a one party consent. Stop being paranoid btw. It will make you go crazy. Also, who cares if Uber is recording you. You should not be saying anything questionable anyways. YOU ARE IN CUSTOMER SERVICE.


Yeah but if Uber is listening (which I don't know) you might get fired for saying something that is not offensive to a customer but may go against Uber's politics. For instance, if you have a customer that says they are into guns and tell them you are too, do you risk losing your driving privileges because Uber hates guns? If they are listening in, they probably won't say, "oh you're disconnected because you talked about guns" they'll just say you didn't meet their standards. Or maybe they'll fire you if they hear a passenger offer a tip and you don't tell them "Oh no, don't give me a tip, they are unnecessary!"


----------



## Citronbull

Where is the proof? The OP did not post it here. He is just paranoid then.


----------



## uberdrTM

Looks like he posted then deleted. There are some earlier "quotes" of it, but all you can decipher is that he assaulted somebody and thinks uber was recording during it.


----------



## Trebor

Trafficat said:


> Yeah but if Uber is listening (which I don't know) you might get fired for saying something that is not offensive to a customer but may go against Uber's politics. For instance, if you have a customer that says they are into guns and tell them you are too, do you risk losing your driving privileges because Uber hates guns? If they are listening in, they probably won't say, "oh you're disconnected because you talked about guns" they'll just say you didn't meet their standards. Or maybe they'll fire you if they hear a passenger offer a tip and you don't tell them "Oh no, don't give me a tip, they are unnecessary!"


I am 100% sure Uber listens to every conversation in real time. (rolling eyes)

If anything, having Uber record what is going on can save your ass later.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Oscar Levant said:


> I just did, and under Uber App, permissions doesn't include the microphone, apparently ( though it does include the camera) I did not give them permission somewhere down the line. So, without that, they are listening illegally. I say download the app and play it safe. I put a tape over the camera, unless they want to take a photo of my face ( which sucks, but what can one do? what is the hack people keep mentioning? )


Not just illegally. I don't think an app can use the microphone when they dont' ask for "record audio" or whatever the permission name is. It isn't about legally using those parts of yr device. It's also about technologically being able to. Granting permissions isn't a legal permission. It's called _permission _but it's about physically allowing it to happen. Not just saying No and them being able to do it behind yr back. Permissions are also a security protocol. It's why they're listed. Not for legality, but for your ability to control your device. If an app has code to record audio, it isn't going to work because it needs to ask your device for the permission. If you haven't granted it, then it doesn't work. (Unless there is a nefarious work around, which I know way to little to know if that's possible, but in my reading for curiosity, I've never encountered that).


----------



## ebrain

Whoever says they are not listening or recording video: what do you think was the purpose of asking drivers to take a selfie?

They told it was important to reconfirm identity, right? But in the background app got your permission to access camera. I turned permissions off after so called verification but app kept yelling at me for permission over and over again even when verification was already complete. I restarted phone to get rid of it.

One can say this was a poorly designed verification process and bad coding but me thinks Uber is lot more smarter than many think here. Remember all sorts of data is precious. What might appear junk to you might help someone somewhere. I can give couple ideas already: audio recorded on the go can help AI better deal with background noise, help companies know more about your personality, likes, dislikes, etc. Knowing more about you in any way or form is valuable. You can sell that to companies doing background checks, profiling, research, etc ...


----------



## DarwinBlake5002

My thoughts exactly about gaining permission to use the camera.... be super careful with this company....they have zero ethics. Just look at their past privacy violations .... they can now track you even when you're not using the app....


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

I really WANT Uber to record everything that's going on in my "cab". PLEASE record video of my rider and PLEASE record the conversation going on during our trip. If they do this they will be able to defend me from any spurious claim my riders make. I pick everyone up and I treat everyone the same. I am only here for the $$$ so I don't care about anything else. If a rider claims I did something untoward I would be really happy to know that Uber had my back!


----------



## tohunt4me

KarmaKool said:


> I was speeding one day, enroute to pick up the fare, and the app told me how fast I was going....
> A big red circle w 80 mph in the middle w a loud beeping!


Mine never beeps.
If no passenger is in car,screw their red circle. I can't do over 90 lately because potholes tore a hole through my plastic under engine aerodynamic package and it catches air and slaps bottom of engine at high speeds. Sounds awful.$360.00 to replace plastic piece. Thought about tearing it off but it protects oil pan,transmission,and hoses from pothole damage. So I am speed regulated by plastic now.
Now I can't race the taxis back from airport to cruise ship terminals.


----------



## Strange Fruit

DarwinBlake5002 said:


> My thoughts exactly about gaining permission to use the camera.... be super careful with this company....they have zero ethics. Just look at their past privacy violations .... they can now track you even when you're not using the app....


If that bothers you, just turn off location on yr device. You don't need it anyways, unless u use those find my friends things, or what have you. I only use location when working. I don't know bout iPhone, but Android makes it quick and simple by sliding the top thing down on home screen and touching the location icon once. It turns off, done. No body tracks you (I think, except your service provider of course, and the police if they want to use sting ray devices, but I mean with the apps on yr phone, nobody should be tracking yr location. It might save a llittle battery power too, idk.


----------



## _McUber_

Easy to block camera. Physically or via app. Physically is better and for all devices. Blocking the microphone is problematic because of phone calls. Solution: Nothing is discussed with pax beside trip and weather. NSA supercomputers listen to everyone all the time. Not just Uber. Those who think it is illegal are living in the wrong decade. The photo verification Uber does now and then passes to Microsoft. They will tell you that and force you to agree. You can guess what Microsoft does with it.


----------



## DarwinBlake5002

Strange Fruit said:


> If that bothers you, just turn off location on yr device. You don't need it anyways, unless u use those find my friends things, or what have you. I only use location when working. I don't know bout iPhone, but Android makes it quick and simple by sliding the top thing down on home screen and touching the location icon once. It turns off, done. No body tracks you (I think, except your service provider of course, and the police if they want to use sting ray devices, but I mean with the apps on yr phone, nobody should be tracking yr location. It might save a llittle battery power too, idk.


My point is that Uber has no lines they won't cross. People need to be aware and take precautionary measures.


----------



## Lissetti

When I first signed up for Uber and picked out my exchange lease vehicle, the dealership told me it would be two days before I could take it home. Why? The first day, detailing and paperwork. The second day, the dealership told me cuz they are required by Uber to install LoJack, GPS, and other devices required by Uber. I just assumed from the start that Uber was watching/ listening.


----------



## Do tell

Lissetti said:


> When I first signed up for Uber and picked out my exchange lease vehicle, the dealership told me it would be two days before I could take it home. Why? The first day, detailing and paperwork. The second day, the dealership told me cuz they are required by Uber to install LoJack, GPS, and other devices required by Uber. I just assumed from the start that Uber was watching/ listening.


It's pretty common for rental vehicles in general.

https://www.mainstreet.com/article/...-on-you-and-your-driving-heres-how-they-do-it


----------



## Jurisinceptor

All Bullspit!!!!!


----------



## Trump Economics

Nate said:


> All drivers should know that Uber is listening in on your rides! I have proof if anyone wants to know.
> 
> This is illegal and unethical and they can get screwed because of it.... unless you can show me in the Terms where they make this known.


It always feels like...somebody's waaaattchin meeee


----------



## CM30518

I wasted 20min this entire thread, what a waste of poo.


----------



## Abraxas79

Blackcab said:


> Do u guys really believe they do this. I can understand recording phone calls. But everything else seems farfetched. I could be wrong (I never thought people would pay a complete stranger to pick them up in a personal vehicle). If it was true media would have been all over it.


Can you imagine if this was true. People of all walks of life take UBER even fortune 500 CEO's. They talk to the driver about all sorts of things, matters they ordinarily would not tell even their wives when inebriated. This information from these conversations could be used for all sorts of purposes, insider trading, extortion, you name it.

This behaviour would be extremely reckless though, even for UBER.


----------



## yojimboguy

I notice the OP never returned and posted the promised "proof". So this is all a load of crap and I have to wonder why anyone, including me, is still posting in the thread.


----------



## tohunt4me

Abraxas79 said:


> Can you imagine if this was true. People of all walks of life take UBER even fortune 500 CEO's. They talk to the driver about all sorts of things, matters they ordinarily would not tell even their wives when inebriated. This information from these conversations could be used for all sorts of purposes, insider trading, extortion, you name it.
> 
> This behaviour would be extremely reckless though, even for UBER.


----------



## JimS

yojimboguy said:


> I notice the OP never returned and posted the promised "proof". So this is all a load of crap and I have to wonder why anyone, including me, is still posting in the thread.


A lot of it seems to have been deleted. I guess you can't update from jail...


----------



## LAbDog65

Nate said:


> All drivers should know that Uber is listening in on your rides! I have proof if anyone wants to know.
> 
> This is illegal and unethical and they can get screwed because of it.... unless you can show me in the Terms where they make this known.


In some states, video or audio recording only requires consent of one party, in this case Uber.


----------



## LA_Native

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You assaulted him.


https://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/assault

*Assault Definition*
1. Intentionally putting another person in reasonable apprehension of an imminent harmful or offensive contact. No intent to cause physical injury needs to exist, and _no physical injury needs to result_. So defined in tort law and the criminal statutes of some states.


2. With the intent to cause physical injury, making another person reasonably apprehend an imminent harmful or offensive contact. Essentially, an attempted battery. So defined in the criminal statutes of some states.
3. With the intent to cause physical injury, actually causing such injury to another person. Essentially, the same as a battery. So defined in the criminal statutes of some states, and so understood in popular usage.

"Getting in someone's face" I'd say can reasonably be considered assault. What the OP may have admitted was battery. However, I think one is allowed to defend himself or herself if they reasonably believe they're on the verge of being attacked physically (being assaulted).


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You are absolutely correct about you have every right to defend yourself. However your post clearly states that the immediate threat was gone. In fact you posted you drove your vehicle to pull over, exited your vehicle and approached him. You need to brush up on your law a little bit. Do you know that even spitting on a person is an assault?


You need to brush up yourself SEAL Team 5 because you are referring to battery, not assault.


----------



## yojimboguy

LAbDog65 said:


> In some states, video or audio recording only requires consent of one party, in this case Uber.


This is almost completely wrong. While it is true that all states require "one party" or "two party" consent, that one or two have to be part of the conversation being recorded. Wisconsin has a "one party" recording law, which means that I the driver, being a party to all conversation in my car, can record them without the knowledge. Illinois has (or had the last time I checked) a "two party" recording law, which means drivers must notify passengers that a recording is being made, and stop recording if any others object.

Uber is not any kind of party to the conversation. Even if they can technically record, they _cannot_ technically take part in the conversation.


----------



## Trafficat

yojimboguy said:


> Uber is not any kind of party to the conversation. Even if they can technically record, they _cannot_ technically take part in the conversation.


That would be kind of awesome if you had pax in your car named John... he starts out by telling you about how he's on a business trip and got to get away from his wife for a few days... got to go to the strip clubs, even paid for a hooker. And then he says,"Hey Uber driver man, during my last Uber ride the driver agreed to end the trip early to save me some coin... say, can you end the trip at the light here and bring me the rest of the way home? I promise 5 stars." and then all of the sudden an Uber rep blares out over your phones speaker and says, "Hi this is Uber support... Thanks for reaching out John. We're sorry to hear your experience was less than excellent. You will never be paired with that driver again. We reviewed the GPS data from your phone and from your last driver's and now we're reaching out to let you know that the fare for that trip has been adjusted. Your original fare: $10.47, your new fare: $14.09 "


----------



## yojimboguy

Really? has Uber or Lyft EVER responded to a verbal comment made by a passenger in your car, using the telephone speaker to reply in real time? Has this happened to any driver, ever?

They closest I've seen is that Lyft interceded in a text exchange between me and a pax while I was on the way to pick him up. Lyft asked him not to send texts to drivers who were driving. That's not even in the same neighborhood is listening to in-car conversations.


----------



## Trafficat

yojimboguy said:


> Really? has Uber or Lyft EVER responded to a verbal comment made by a passenger in your car, using the telephone speaker to reply in real time? Has this happened to any driver, ever?
> 
> They closest I've seen is that Lyft interceded in a text exchange between me and a pax while I was on the way to pick him up. Lyft asked him not to send texts to drivers who were driving. That's not even in the same neighborhood is listening to in-car conversations.


I'm sure Uber doesn't have the resources to actually listen in on conversations. They'd have to have a listener employee for every driver driving. Recording the audio in a ride to review later in the face of specific complaints or system flags due to suspicious GPS coordinate activity is more likely, if they listen at all. And they'd probably never admit anything. Just suddenly a driver gets deactivated without explanation.


----------



## yojimboguy

Uber can't get to my web cam, which is where the recordings reside. There is no connection between it and my phone. So no, they can't listen after the fact either. And they would be explicitly in violation of Wisconsin law if they monitored me without consent.


----------



## Trafficat

yojimboguy said:


> Uber can't get to my web cam, which is where the recordings reside. There is no connection between it and my phone. So no, they can't listen after the fact either. And they would be explicitly in violation of Wisconsin law if they monitored me without consent.


Your phone doesn't have a camera and a microphone built in?

As for the law, as long as they don't try to use any recording in court, chances are pretty low they have to be concerned about what the law says.


----------



## yojimboguy

In Wisconsin, undisclosed recording without a court order of other peoples' conversations is a criminal act. 

If you want to say they'll ignore this law, well then, they may as well just mug us and take our money.


----------



## Trafficat

yojimboguy said:


> In Wisconsin, undisclosed recording without a court order of other peoples' conversations is a criminal act.
> 
> If you want to say they'll ignore this law, well then, they may as well just mug us and take our money.


Mugging you would have a high probability of getting caught and a high probability of succesful prosecution... not to mention the possibility of getting shot. Discretely recording you means there is a low probability of getting caught, a lower probability of successful prosecution (even if you can prove they have the ability to do it, proving they actually did it would be harder), and no possibility of being shot.

The most probable evidence that they are NOT recording what happens in the car was mentioned earlier in the thread. Not much mobile data is used by the Uber application. About the same amount of data is used as is used by Google Maps.

That said, if they limited recording to audio only, audio files are pretty small.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric

Nate said:


> All drivers should know that Uber is listening in on your rides! I have proof if anyone wants to know.
> 
> This is illegal and unethical and they can get screwed because of it.... unless you can show me in the Terms where they make this known.


Lyft does as well. They hear everything and record your calls. It's not that much different than what call center employees go thru.



yojimboguy said:


> In Wisconsin, undisclosed recording without a court order of other peoples' conversations is a criminal act.
> 
> If you want to say they'll ignore this law, well then, they may as well just mug us and take our money.


Too late. Haven't u read your statement?


----------



## SEAL Team 5

RideshareSpectrum said:


> You need to brush up yourself SEAL Team 5 because you are referring to battery, not assault.


Sorry for the technicality. I believe battery is a form of assault as manslaughter is a form of murder. I didn't know I was being critiqued.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric

yojimboguy said:


> Really? has Uber or Lyft EVER responded to a verbal comment made by a passenger in your car, using the telephone speaker to reply in real time? Has this happened to any driver, ever?
> 
> They closest I've seen is that Lyft interceded in a text exchange between me and a pax while I was on the way to pick him up. Lyft asked him not to send texts to drivers who were driving. That's not even in the same neighborhood is listening to in-car conversations.


They listen. I've received emails of satisfaction survey after a pax asked if I liked driving and said no.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

Battery constitutes any sort of unwelcome physical contact, whereas assault requires intent to harm.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Battery constitutes any sort of unwelcome physical contact, whereas assault requires intent to harm.


It also keeps your phone on, badumpump


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

OdiousRhetoric said:


> They listen. I've received emails of satisfaction survey after a pax asked if I liked driving and said no.


Maybe the PAX was employed or contracted by Uber for exactly the purpose of gauging driver satisfaction. As far as I'm aware UberBlack is the only service that's recorded, although I assume since I have a Maven lease with OnStar everything is being recorded and stored someplace.


----------



## Ubertimes

Nate said:


> All drivers should know that Uber is listening in on your rides! I have proof if anyone wants to know.
> 
> This is illegal and unethical and they can get screwed because of it.... unless you can show me in the Terms where they make this known.


I have black tap over speaker and camera
All they see and hear is a blackhole!!


----------



## Stripzip

OK, something is listening.. Had some pax talking about Kalamazoo Michigan and I get to a red light and an ad pops up on my phone telling me about the great deals on rooms in Kalamazoo on hotels.com.... We were in Las Vegas.


----------

